# TT Roof Rack



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Looking to switch from my S6 to a TT-RS, but I'd be loosing some serious storage space, inside and out. Right now I use the ski bag for my boards and a roof rack for the bike. I would really need to be able to carry the bikes and skis on the roof of the RS, anyone have any experience with the Audi factory roof rack system or any other system?


Thanks


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

floormat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to switch from my S6 to a TT-RS, but I'd be loosing some serious storage space, inside and out. Right now I use the ski bag for my boards and a roof rack for the bike. I would really need to be able to carry the bikes and skis on the roof of the RS, anyone have any experience with the Audi factory roof rack system or any other system?
> 
> ...


I bought the rack and snowboard holder but havent tried it on the car yet. Maybe htis week sometime I will fiddle with it. I was able to get 2 snowboards inside with the ends wrapped in towels.


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

SKNKWRX said:


> I bought the rack and snowboard holder but havent tried it on the car yet. Maybe htis week sometime I will fiddle with it. I was able to get 2 snowboards inside with the ends wrapped in towels.


I'll be interested to see what you think. My skis are 195cm, so I don't they have a prayer of getting inside at TT. My wife has a 2004 TT convertible right now, and with the roof down and my ski gear on, they just stick out the top on the way to the mountain!


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

This setup was solid for a move across the country. 2600 miles.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

I consider myself somewhat an expert/geek/dork when it comes to sports cars and "body storage solutions" since I, like many others, actually use my vehicle.... not the garage queen. This has also influenced my car purchases. Imagine the bizarre looks I received from the Nissan dealer asking if a roof rack is available for the GT-R! R8 neither........

Let my summarize my thoughts.

The TT (TTS/ TTRS) has fantastic roof storage solutions, with one big caveat. How rich are you? Really. 

The core of any roof rack system are its "mounts". Fortunately/ Unfortunately for Audi they have a rock-solid "bolt" style system that actually tucks under the weather-stripping. It works well. The downside is that their integrated crossbars are unique to Audi. Meaning, you really must struggle to find attachments (bike rack/ kayak mount/ box mount/ etc) to fit outside of the unnecessarily expensive Audi systems. If you've got deep pockets and are investing in a new system, ground-up, buy the entire Audi system for your needs. 

That being said, many folks either don't want to spend their funds on bespoke system or have a mount from another system. Thule, Yakima, and Rocky Mounts are nearly interchangeable. Audi is not.

The Audi cross bars are fat. They have a large diameter bar that, while well-made, is virtually incompatible with other rack systems. 

I discovered that I could fit one of Yakima's Bike racks to the Audi systems but it was very, very, close. It just happened to have a very large bite area.

If you don't care and can afford it, buy the Audi Mount & Cross Bars (one piece) and the attachment piece you'll need and call it good. Just don't plan on using it with other systems.

I have simply learned that despite the many cars I have owned, my roof systems have remained despite some rather finicky proprietary systems (Audi). The Audi bars are well made with one glaring exception. One of the plastic pillar shields (one on each footing) simply flew off in transit. Very poor design.










































































Also, note the above photo where the Bike Rack made contact with the hatch of the TTS. Initially I was concerned but it was a plastic to glass contact that made little difference in the hatch opening. No biggie.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the photos of the bikes on the TT. I got the base rack a little while ago from ECS Tuning and am looking for bike carriers and the Yakima that KKMoto has was exactly the one I was looking at. Cannot remember the model name, but the clasp seems to be the largest and widest because I know the Audi rack is very fat.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

HaroldC said:


> ....Cannot remember the model name, but the clasp seems to be the largest and widest because I know the Audi rack is very fat.....


The Yakima Bike Rack that is pictured above is the "Yakima ForkLift". It is an excellent all-around system and is now in use on my 911. The MSRP on Yakima.com is $139.00. It will easily accommodate road-bike skinnies, my cyclo-cross, or my mountain bike. Plus it is very flexible in the length of the bike. Big fan. 

I so wanted the Yakima Sprocket Rocket (simply because it came in colors) however it would not fit on the Audi fatties.


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pics, thanks very much! I have bike mounts that fit right in the slides on the audi cross bars and rented a thule box for one trip that fit around the fat bars just fine. Was concerned about the hatch interface with the bike racks or the ski box, but doesn't seem to be too big of an issue. On a side note, I nearly got some suction mounted racks for the glass of my R8 (oh how I miss that one), and they can actually work pretty darn well. 

One step closer to a TT RS!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I have been researching this today...I'm like you KK, my bikes go with me everywhere and I'd miss out on driving some really cool roads if I had to take a "beater." I still can't tell by your pictures exactly how the OEM Audi base system mounts, does any part touch the paint once installed? I have an OEM rack on my MINI by the same manufacturer (Votec), and it uses cleverly designed pre-drilled slots under the car's drip rails for mounting. Once tensioned into place, nothing touches the painted surfaces. 
Is it easy to take on and off? I really don't want to leave it on all the time, my MINI will still be my main bike carrier. However, the MINI's is difficult enough to take on/off that I pretty much leave it on all the time. 
Last question/answer. I am using Rockymount trays on my MINI. The make a new style head for the OEM Euro rails that bolts into the rail rather than wrap around it. I did have to trim 4" or so from the rear ends so that my hatch would open. My 29'er mountainbike barely fits but I made sure it would before cutting. I carry my front wheel(s) in bags inside the car, figure I'll do the same on the RS. Assuming I go for the OEM base system, I think I'll get some Rockymounts in a matching or contrasting color to my Sepang Blue!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

With carelessness it would not be difficult to damage you paint with the Audi system. However the Audi system works well. It's always most-protective to have a friend watch the opposite side while you attach another. I've quickly thrown my rack on my 911 and regretted it.

The roof rack itself rest in the narrow rain trail on each side of the roof. It rests on a soft rubber footing then secured laterally with the larger "clasp" that reaches inside the trim, then you cinch it down with the included torque-wrench. 

It's actually a nice system. As I mentioned, I simply don't like the proprietary crossbar mounting systems. Some Yakima/ Thule/ Rocky Mount attachments will fit, others will not.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I picked up the OEM bars from BFI for $90. and a Rockeymount Euro (forget where) for a bit over $100. The rack is solid and after installing it once, its easy to do in a matter of minutes. As already said, careful attention to avoiding scratching the roof is in order and be prepared to loose a bit of the angle of the hatch opening due to the short roof. I haven't cut my RM tray yet and can see that if when I do, I'll still not get the hatch fully open.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I have put Clearbra on the roof where the mounting points are. That way I can worry less about scratching.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

I put a microfiber cloth under the opposite mount when playing with one side when installing. Unfortunately didn't realize that there were staples in the OEM instructions that ended up putting micro scratches in the roof. :banghead:

Got the RockyMounts Europitchfork from ECS for $90 each. Picked up the rack from ECS as well. Fits both my road bike and mountain bike perfectly. Got two trays so that the load from the hatch propped up against the racks gets distributed between the two.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

HaroldC said:


> I put a microfiber cloth under the opposite mount when playing with one side when installing. Unfortunately didn't realize that there were staples in the OEM instructions that ended up putting micro scratches in the roof. :banghead:
> 
> Got the RockyMounts Europitchfork from ECS for $90 each. Picked up the rack from ECS as well. Fits both my road bike and mountain bike perfectly. Got two trays so that the load from the hatch propped up against the racks gets distributed between the two.


I will likely go with a similar setup on mine. Did you ever consider drilling holes in the tray itself and moving them forward to allow the hatch to open? That might give a bit more room, but could also result in more wind noise and turbulence...


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

mtbscoTT said:


> I will likely go with a similar setup on mine. Did you ever consider drilling holes in the tray itself and moving them forward to allow the hatch to open? That might give a bit more room, but could also result in more wind noise and turbulence...


I think what your talking about is not drilling holes but actually cutting a few inches off of the rear of the bike rack itself, then replacing its plastic end cap. 

That would be very easy to do. I considered it but realized the hatch aperture is still quite large; mounted made a very small difference; why bother.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

KK Moto said:


> I think what your talking about is not drilling holes but actually cutting a few inches off of the rear of the bike rack itself, then replacing its plastic end cap.
> 
> That would be very easy to do. I considered it but realized the hatch aperture is still quite large; mounted made a very small difference; why bother.


I did cut off about 4" on the MINI's trays, what I'm thinking is actually moving the trays forward on the crossbars. 
On the Rockymounts, the head bolts to a small aluminum plate that slides into the slot in the crossbar. In the rear, you can either use a plastic strap they provide that goes around the bar, or you can drill a hole through the tray and use another bolt/plate also included. I chose drilling the hole.
There's no reason why you couldn't just drill two holes in the tray and move it forward. It might look a bit funny with the bikes sticking off the front more, on the other hand it might look more balanced.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW, will one bike fit into the TT without total disassembly? One of the amazing feats my Cayman could do was swallow up my large framed mountainbike or my 56cm roadbike. Remove pedals, lay the bike across the rear trunk/engine cover, wheels in the front trunk. I still had room to stuff gear and some soft luggage around the bike. Didn't hassle with it for short trips but took one epic cross country journey with bike from Houston to Vermont via Seven Springs, PA. I would be happy if my RS could transport one bike inside in a pinch.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> BTW, will one bike fit into the TT without total disassembly? One of the amazing feats my Cayman could do was swallow up my large framed mountainbike or my 56cm roadbike. Remove pedals, lay the bike across the rear trunk/engine cover, wheels in the front trunk. I still had room to stuff gear and some soft luggage around the bike. Didn't hassle with it for short trips but took one epic cross country journey with bike from Houston to Vermont via Seven Springs, PA. I would be happy if my RS could transport one bike inside in a pinch.


Yes, the inside of the TT can handle one bike, that's the way I used to transport my road and mtb bike. Remove the front wheel and slide the front passenger seat forward and road or mtb bike fits. I just hated having to cover the entire interior when I was returning home with my mtb bike after a muddy ride. That's why I ultimately ended up getting the rack.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

HaroldC said:


> Yes, the inside of the TT can handle one bike, that's the way I used to transport my road and mtb bike. Remove the front wheel and slide the front passenger seat forward and road or mtb bike fits. I just hated having to cover the entire interior when I was returning home with my mtb bike after a muddy ride. That's why I ultimately ended up getting the rack.


Thanks! That's what I wanted to hear. I wouldn't plan on doing it all the time, but it's nice to know it can work if needed.


----------



## a3atx (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone investigated or tried the hitch option? http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Audi/TT/2010/C11775.html?vehicleid=20101000090

Any downsides to this approach for carrying bikes?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

a3atx said:


> Has anyone investigated or tried the hitch option? http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Audi/TT/2010/C11775.html?vehicleid=20101000090
> 
> Any downsides to this approach for carrying bikes?


I'm going to guess that the hitch pictured only works on non-quattro cars. There's other suspension/exhaust bits that would get in its way on the AWD cars. 
On the other hand, my first stop with my RS when I get it is at a fabricator's shop here in town that can custom design and build a receiver on the car. I would probably prefer that if it's not too expensive. I'm including a picture of one he did for my past Z4M Coupe.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

This is going to sound sacrilegious to some of you, but I had my car up on a ramp yesterday at the local fabricator guy's shop seeing if he could come up with some kind of hidden receiver so I can mount a bike rack to the back of the car. He came up with a plan, but it's going to be expensive, he says $500-600 open ended in case it takes longer than expected. I'm going to have to think about it, the OEM roofrack system seems like a viable alternative for much less. 
His idea was creating a vertical receiver tube that would be between the muffler and heat shield. It would use the bumper and bumper mounting spots as support. He would then make a removable U-shaped piece that would fit up into it, go under the bumper then back up, and have a horizontal receiver tube that the bikerack would fit into. This would keep it from being too low to the ground and lift the rack up a bit so the exhaust was not blowing right on the bikes. His stuff is artwork, I've had the same or similar fitments done to two Gen I TT's, a BMW 330I, and the above shown M-Coupe before. Very high standard of materials and welding, but it is $$$$.


----------



## TO_Turbo (May 1, 2002)

KK Moto said:


> It's actually a nice system. As I mentioned, I simply don't like the proprietary crossbar mounting systems. Some Yakima/ Thule/ Rocky Mount attachments will fit, others will not. The ski racks are from 2002.


On the assumption that the Audi and VW roof bars are the same, any component that fits to the Thule aero bar will fit the OEM bar. These pics are not from a TT, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks to the contributors of this thread for all the photos, you guys single handily convinced me to buy some roof base bars :thumbup: anyone ever attempt to install a basket (is it even an option)? it would be great for some extra cargo space for something like transporting wheels (im an avid wheel enthusiasts as some know)


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I took my 29'er mountainbike apart and took it in the TT to Austin yesterday. I bought a cheap, thick queen-sized comforter and laid it across the luggage area first. Laid the frame/fork in, folded the blanket over it, then placed the rear wheel on it. I have a wheelbag for the front wheel and laid that on top of the other one. There was still room for my bikebag/duffel with gear and a change of clothes. I also took a kid from my team with me, he used a loaner bike in Austin, but did have his own duffel bag too that fit in the back. Kind of a pain, not something I would want to do for an intown ride. I've got the OEM roof bars coming in today at the dealer. I'm not committing until I actually see how they fit, but it seems like that's the best option.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

TheSandeman said:


> thanks to the contributors of this thread for all the photos, you guys single handily convinced me to buy some roof base bars :thumbup: anyone ever attempt to install a basket (is it even an option)? it would be great for some extra cargo space for something like transporting wheels (im an avid wheel enthusiasts as some know)


Find out what the weight/load limits of the OEM bars are before you get too excited. The Votec bars on my MINI are rated for 175 lbs, but most Thule/Yak systems are around 75 lbs.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Find out what the weight/load limits of the OEM bars are before you get too excited. The Votec bars on my MINI are rated for 175 lbs, but most Thule/Yak systems are around 75 lbs.


Ideally they would be for my bikes and skis but if they could facilitate the Transport of at least (2) wheels ~100lbs that would great

But while youre at the dealer, mind asking them what the max cargo weight is?

---
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

www.birdautomotive.com

Guys,you should check this site.
I have one of those systems.
They're easy to install, very light, removable and reinstalled in 2 minutes,unobstuctive,
carry 1 or 2 bikes and specially designed for our cars.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

KK Moto said:


>


YES!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

TTracing said:


> www.birdautomotive.com
> 
> Guys,you should check this site.
> I have one of those systems.
> ...


I've seen one of those up close on a Boxster. Good concept but didn't seem very heavy duty though. My other issue with it is both my road and mountain bikes have carbon frames (and are rather pricey) and I don't like to hang them like that type of rack does. I prefer a front wheel off tray where only the fork dropout and rear wheel are making contact.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

TheSandeman said:


> Ideally they would be for my bikes and skis but if they could facilitate the Transport of at least (2) wheels ~100lbs that would great
> 
> But while youre at the dealer, mind asking them what the max cargo weight is?
> 
> ...


Picked up the kit today. Load limit per the instructions is 165 lbs.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

mtbscoTT said:


> I've seen one of those up close on a Boxster. Good concept but didn't seem very heavy duty though. My other issue with it is both my road and mountain bikes have carbon frames (and are rather pricey) and I don't like to hang them like that type of rack does. I prefer a front wheel off tray where only the fork dropout and rear wheel are making contact.


 Correct,it seems light...that's because it's light! but strong and sturdy.
I race all over Florida and never had a problem carrying my mtb Giant XO ($5,000).Just protect your frame at the hanging points and remove the tool pouch(drag).
On long hauls,with 2 bikes,it cost you about 2-3 miles/gallon...


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine are coming in tomorrow 


---
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## jlayman36 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Mounting Audi roof rack on TT*

when mounting the TT Audi rack - which weather stripping slot did you insert the mount into? when I do it the windows don't close easily and when they do they leak and I can't find the bolt the rack is supposed to fit on
thanks
Jay


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

jlayman36 said:


> when mounting the TT Audi rack - which weather stripping slot did you insert the mount into? when I do it the windows don't close easily and when they do they leak and I can't find the bolt the rack is supposed to fit on
> thanks
> Jay


Assuming you are trying to mount an OEM rack on a 2008+ TT, the rack does not go into the window channel at all. Look very carefully at the picture of mine on my car, the weather stripping ABOVE the window is peeled back using the tools that came with the rack, or something like a credit card if you don't have the whole kit. Right where the feet are you will find a slot in the roof with a locating button in the middle of it. When you tighten up the nuts on the feet, it pulls them into the roof.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> Assuming you are trying to mount an OEM rack on a 2008+ TT, the rack does not go into the window channel at all. Look very carefully at the picture of mine on my car, the weather stripping ABOVE the window is peeled back using the tools that came with the rack, or something like a credit card if you don't have the whole kit. Right where the feet are you will find a slot in the roof with a locating button in the middle of it. When you tighten up the nuts on the feet, it pulls them into the roof.


Picture of the button...


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gotta say, I like the MKI mounting points a lot better.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

octalon7 said:


> Gotta say, I like the MKI mounting points a lot better.


Meh. I've had a couple of cars (MKI's, BMW's, and a Porsche) with threaded holes for mounting. It's a great system but so is the MKII TT's and it has the benefit of looking cleaner when the rack is not on the car. 
I don't leave mine on all the time, it's easy to mount and dismount by myself, and pretty light. Let's just say mine has been high speed tested and my bikes have been taken to velocities "outside of their safe operating parameters."


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> Meh. I've had a couple of cars (MKI's, BMW's, and a Porsche) with threaded holes for mounting. It's a great system but so is the MKII TT's and it has the benefit of looking cleaner when the rack is not on the car.
> I don't leave mine on all the time, it's easy to mount and dismount by myself, and pretty light. Let's just say mine has been high speed tested and my bikes have been taken to velocities "outside of their safe operating parameters."


I drove mine with bikes and skis on for 2000 miles with no issue... solid.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Meh. I've had a couple of cars (MKI's, BMW's, and a Porsche) with threaded holes for mounting. It's a great system but so is the MKII TT's and it has the benefit of looking cleaner when the rack is not on the car.
> I don't leave mine on all the time, it's easy to mount and dismount by myself, and pretty light. Let's just say mine has been high speed tested and my bikes have been taken to velocities "outside of their safe operating parameters."


I guess I would need to see the rack in person, loooks a lot more risky mounting on your own with those metal clamps hanging off it.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

octalon7 said:


> I guess I would need to see the rack in person, loooks a lot more risky mounting on your own with those metal clamps hanging off it.


It can be "risky" if you don't know what you're doing. I use a section of newspaper or a magazine under the opposite foot of the rack when attaching mine so that the rack never touches the roof paint.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I usually throw an old blanket on the roof when I'm taking it off and on just to make sure I don't scratch anything. But honestly, once you've loosened all of the feet bolts, the whole thing is light enough for one person to cleanly lift up and off the car. Wonder where the guy who asked about mounting this went?


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> I usually throw an old blanket on the roof when I'm taking it off and on just to make sure I don't scratch anything. But honestly, once you've loosened all of the feet bolts, the whole thing is light enough for one person to cleanly lift up and off the car. Wonder where the guy who asked about mounting this went?


Yeah, I guess I just prefer the MKI solution. Less risk of damaging anything.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

octalon7 said:


> Yeah, I guess I just prefer the MKI solution. Less risk of damaging anything.


I still don't get your reasoning. Lifting the rack on and off the car while mounting is when the potential for damaging anything occurs. You have to lift the rack on and off the car while mounting either the MKI or MKII racks. Once mounted, the mounting points of the rack on both cars are integrated. The rubber "points" on the MKII rack feet are not structural or weight bearing, they basically just serve to locate the feet in the proper place and they only touch the car at a body seam, they do not scratch, mar, or mark the painted surface. 
I guess you could always just drill holes into the roof and mount a MKI rack.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> I still don't get your reasoning. Lifting the rack on and off the car while mounting is when the potential for damaging anything occurs. You have to lift the rack on and off the car while mounting either the MKI or MKII racks. Once mounted, the mounting points of the rack on both cars are integrated. The rubber "points" on the MKII rack feet are not structural or weight bearing, they basically just serve to locate the feet in the proper place and they only touch the car at a body seam, they do not scratch, mar, or mark the painted surface.
> I guess you could always just drill holes into the roof and mount a MKI rack.


That's what I'm saying, based on the pictures of the MKII rack, it seems like more potential for a mishap with the metal brackets that hang off the rack that mount in to the channels. The MKI just has the rubber feet, so when you lay it on or lift it off the car, you don't have any potential metal to paint contact.


----------

